

Nee help to find one linux - asadpasat

Does anybody know what linux is this guy using?
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=SWt484AC4E8
Skip to like 2 min. Thanks a lot.
======
simonblack
Looks a little like the XFCE Window Manager (the underlying distro could,
quite literally, be anything) but I feel the video is too poor to identify
anything properly.

